# GODFATHER producer makes....UFO?!?!?



## RMBurnett (Jan 12, 2005)

Folks,

This is UNBELIEVABLE.

Evans Takes UFO To The Big Screen

21 May 2009 12:00 PM, PDT


Movie legend Robert Evans has unveiled plans to turn 1970s British sci-fi series UFO into a new film.

The Chinatown and Marathon Man producer has bought the rights to the live action show, which was created by Gerry Anderson - the man behind Thunderbirds.

The original series was set in the year 1980 and followed a covert military organisation which kidnapped and killed humans.

According to Daily Variety, Evans has commissioned a script for the movie version, which will be set in 2020.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Bummer.

Robert Evans was one of the greatest studio heads in the history of the industry, but he hasn't produced a good movie since 1976.

Check his credits if you don't believe me...

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0263172/


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Gotta love the guy's tenacity though...






And that voice!

They don't make `em like Evans anymore.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

That is good news. We have been desperate for a version of "UFO" with a full cast of smirking "hey dudes" mouthing an endless series of yuk-yuk jokes.

Oh, I meant to say that it must be "updated for a modern audience".

Well heck, why would anybody think that the new owners would do that anyway? Oh yeah...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Relax Phil, this movie will never get made. At least not _this_ version of it.


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

X15-A2 said:


> That is good news. We have been desperate for a version of "UFO" with a full cast of smirking "hey dudes" mouthing an endless series of yuk-yuk jokes.


I picture a hip hop take, with the cast to match. 

If it's updated for a modern audience, does that mean they are going to eliminate the smoking and drinking?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I would prefer to see a live Anderson's Stingray, than a remake/reinvent of UFO.


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

I read that Gerry Anderson was working on a new TV version of UFO.


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

You know this will just wind up as a rip-off of SPY KIDS 2, right?

Scott


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

All I know is the Moonbase girls better look hot, LOL


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Ironically, I was watching the old UFO series not too long ago (gotta love the public library) and surprisingly, it seemed less dated that Space:1999.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I don't know about that. The clothing styles and some of the music was very sixties. But the coolness factor of the models remains. Straker's car is great. And Gay Ellis IS the moonbase babe. Never quite understood the whole purple wig thing. Blame Sylvia Anderson for that.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Could be the difference between Brian Johnson's effects work on 1999 and Derek Meddings' with UFO. That little edge in experience and technique goes a long way.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Always loved these shows as a kid, but even back then wondered how these 'secret' organizations with all this tech was funded without some government pencil pusher noticing a great financial black hole! Still, they were great fun and I'd like to see new incarnations of these shows, but I'm not holding my breath. It also surprises me that Gerry Anderson's studios have not jumped all over CGI. Animation wise, it seems the perfect successor to the puppet shows like Thunderbirds. In fact, I thought it was a rather odd decision to do Thunderbird as a live action film rather than a realistic CGI film like Beowulf.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

RMBurnett said:


> The original series was set in the year 1980 and followed a covert military organisation which kidnapped and killed humans.


Um._ WHAT!?!?_ :freak:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

RMBurnett said:


> The original series was set in the year 1980 and followed a covert military organisation which kidnapped and killed humans.


Now _there's_ a premise.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I think there's a preposition missing that description.

For those unfamiliar with "UFO", is was about a covert military organisation (deference to the British spelling in this case) which *battled alien invaders* who kidnapped and killed humans.

Big difference.


----------



## Vindi (Mar 20, 2009)

For those who care:

SHADO (Supreme Headquarters Alien Defence Organisation)


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> Gotta love the guy's tenacity though...
> 
> And that voice!
> 
> They don't make ’em like Evans anymore.


During his tenure at Paramount in the late '60s and early '70s, Evans certainly had a knack for picking the right literary properties to turn into movies. Of course, having nads the size of watermelons didn't hurt.


JeffG said:


> Always loved these shows as a kid, but even back then wondered how these 'secret' organizations with all this tech was funded without some government pencil pusher noticing a great financial black hole!


Or why the SHADO facility was underground beneath a movie studio -- and why Cmdr. Straker had to pose as the studio boss! I mean, WTF??

And that whole purple-wig thing . . . well, at least the women were great eye candy.











Captain April said:


> I think there's a preposition missing that description.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with "UFO", is was about a covert military organisation (deference to the British spelling in this case) which *battled alien invaders* who kidnapped and killed humans.
> 
> Big difference.


That's not a preposition missing, it's an entire CLAUSE missing.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

scotpens said:


> During his tenure at Paramount in the late '60s and early '70s, Evans certainly had a knack for picking the right literary properties to turn into movies.


Evans and Peter Bart made a great team; the right guys at the right place at the right time to green-light a handful of the best films ever produced within the studio system.

Evans' legendary memoir, The Kid Stays in the Picture, is a must-read for anyone interested in 70's-era Hollywood (or a must-hear, because part of the fun is listening to Evans' gravelly delivery on the audio-book version. His impersonation of Gulf-Western CEO Charles Bludorn is hysterical). 

Evans is something of a hobby of mine (there's actually a picture of him hanging on the wall at work). That said, he's the last producer on Earth I'd entrust with the movie version of UFO. Not that, you know, anyone asked me.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

The movie studio was the official cover for SHADO, and probably a major source of its funding.

It probably also helped cut production costs, in that they didn't always have to hide the fact that they were, in fact, in a studio.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

John P said:


> Um._ WHAT!?!?_ :freak:


Yeah, I thought that too. Someone didn't get that right!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

scotpens said:


> That's not a preposition missing, it's an entire CLAUSE missing.


But my parents told me there is no Claus!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, and...


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Right on!


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm watching my new DVD set of UFO...too bad Gabrielle Drake above quit halfway through the series. She was by far the best looking beauty on that series.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.users.muohio.edu/adamsjs/Images/Groucho%20And%20Chico/Chico%20Groucho%202.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]



John P said:


> But my parents told me there is no Claus!



Actually, there ain't no Sanity Clause!





And purple wig or no purple wig, Gabrielle Drake was one hot babe.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

scotpens said:


> Gabrielle Drake was one hot babe.


Yeah, but she's no Sandahl Bergman.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, I'd take Gabby over Sandahl. Gabby's body was just perfect to me. I happen to know Sandahl has fake boobies. (Watch the "Friendly Skies" number in_ All That Jazz_ carefully. Them puppies never move).

Although Sandahl swings a mean sword...


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

Purple wig? Anybody looked at any Japanese Anime lately?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Do I have to?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

John P said:


> I happen to know Sandahl has fake boobies. (Watch the "Friendly Skies" number in_ All That Jazz_ carefully. Them puppies never move).


I have. Many times. I don't think they're fake. Just small-ish. Which is all part of God's plan.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

scotpens said:


> And that whole purple-wig thing . . .


 
Hey! I kinda like the purple wig....but then again I have issues!


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

Vardor said:


> Purple wig? Anybody looked at any Japanese Anime lately?


Have you driven by a high school lately? I don't think the kids are wearing wigs.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

John P said:


> But my parents told me there is no Claus!


Like Chico Marx said, "there ain't no Sanity Claus!" :tongue:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

whoops...sorry for the redundancy, boils and ghouls...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

JeffG said:


> Always loved these shows as a kid, but even back then wondered how these 'secret' organizations with all this tech was funded without some government pencil pusher noticing a great financial black hole!



I could never figure why a super-duper top-secret organisation would have its acronym plastered all over its rovers, planes, and other equipment that could easily have been seen by the general public and cause unnecessary attention as people would wonder what was going on and just what SHADO was.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

"SHADO" stands for "Studio Hardware And Delivery Organization".

It's the European version of the UAW...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:lol:....


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

RMBurnett said:


> The original series was set in the year 1980 and followed a covert military organisation which kidnapped and killed humans.


I agree... Um, what were they watching if they think the original series had ANYTHING to do with kidnapping and killing humans?


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> Bummer.
> 
> Robert Evans was one of the greatest studio heads in the history of the industry, but he hasn't produced a good movie since 1976.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I have to disagree... Black Sunday, Urban Cowboy, Cotton Club, The Two Jakes I think would all qualify as "good" movies. We'll have to see what will happen with this one... I'll try to remain hopefully optimistic.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Jaruemalak said:


> Sorry, but I have to disagree... Black Sunday, Urban Cowboy, Cotton Club, The Two Jakes I think would all qualify as "good" movies.


I'd call them intermittently interesting bad movies, but, you know, to each his own. 



Jaruemalak said:


> I'll try to remain hopefully optimistic.


Bless your heart. "Cautiously Optimistic" is my motto, but the thought of a Robert Evans-produced reboot of UFO brings out the pessimist in me.

Maybe I'm getting old.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

RMBurnett said:


> Folks,
> 
> 
> The original series was set in the year 1980 and followed a covert military organisation which kidnapped and killed humans.
> ...


Actually it was about a covert military organisation that tried to stop aliens from kidnapping humans for their organs, using them to extend their lifespans.

I agree a big screen verson of the UFO concept done properly would be fantastic. I hope if it goes ahead they hire some good designers for re-imagining the vehicles.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I could never figure why a super-duper top-secret organisation would have its acronym plastered all over its rovers, planes, and other equipment that could easily have been seen by the general public and cause unnecessary attention as people would wonder what was going on and just what SHADO was.


Or why the Secret Service has a uniformed division. Do they wear official Secret Service badges? Are their cars and equipment marked with the Secret Service logo?


X15-A2 said:


> "SHADO" stands for "Studio Hardware And Delivery Organization".
> 
> It's the European version of the UAW...


Sounds more like the Teamsters, actually.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

The purple wigs on the Moonbase babes were referred to as "anti-static" wigs. Does that mean that women's hair builds up more static electricity than men's hair? Must be all that Brylcreem. A little dab'll do ya...

I have it! The aliens are actually human-appearing robots that want to destroy the human race, so S.H.A.D.O. builds this huge spaceship and calls it a "Battles..."

Nevermind!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Says the guy with the SHADO satellite as his avatar....


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

Actually I always had more of a problem with the Skydiver crews fish net
uniforms than the purple wigs. Must be really hot on them boats! :freak:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

DarthForge said:


> Must be really hot on them boats!


Oh, it was hot alright...

(cue_ In The Navy_...)


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

scotpens said:


> Or why the Secret Service has a uniformed division. Do they wear official Secret Service badges? Are their cars and equipment marked with the Secret Service logo?Sounds more like the Teamsters, actually.


Back in the late 80s, when there was a Presidential convention in New Orleans, I was going to lunch when I saw a car with a placard on the dashboard. The sign said, United States Secret Service unmarked car. DO NOT TOUCH! The car was illegally parked, with the windows open. It was also unmolested on my return trip. I wanted the placard real bad, just not enough to commit a felony and end up a reluctant guest of Uncle Sam. :lol:

David.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> Oh, it was hot alright...
> 
> (cue_ In The Navy_...)


Are you implying that the SkyDiver crewmen were . . . _GAY??_

I mean, just because they look like male models, they don't seem at all interested in the female crewmember, and one guy's tush is sticking out . . .


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

scotpens said:


> I mean, just because they look like male models, they don't seem at all interested in the female crewmember...


What makes you sure "she's" female?


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I can only wish if a U.F.O. movie gets made one way or another, that it doesnt follow the remake trash lining the road already.
I would rather it be left alone, it was a very good show, for the most part and is still easy to watch without the "cringe factor" that comes with watching some of the other shows from those days.


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

I liked the basic premise and execution of the show. But while we are on the subject of "huh?" .... I always wondered why they hid the intercepters down inside fake craters, but left the moonbase sitting out on the surface as an easy target for the aliens.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

To maintain their cover as just a peaceful ESA lunar base doing peaceful research on....rocks....and dust.....and other moon stuff....


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> What makes you sure "she's" female?


Oh, I don't know . . . the boobs, maybe?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

You're so gullible.

Obviously you've never spent the night at Hollywood's Wilcox station.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> You're so gullible.
> 
> Obviously you've never spent the night at Hollywood's Wilcox station.


And you spent the night there.................why?????????????????????????????

I usually only go down to Hollywood to check out what's happenning at Amoeba Music. During the day!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Long story short, I once snuck onto the Paramount lot, got caught (never park in an executive's parking spot), and thrown in the pokey. This was back in the early 80's, but from what I understand Wilcox's tranny tenants haven't changed that much.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

_...girls will be boys and boys will be girls....._


----------

